# New Owner Of Outback 28rsds



## lizardog (Oct 28, 2005)

This is a great site!!! Thanks to everyone for your input on these great trailers. We purchased a 2005 Zeppelin in the Spring of this year...needless to say, during our first trip the entire slide collapsed inside the trailer, the fridge door fell off, the carpet had nails sticking out that my children cut their feet on...and the list goes on.

After involving an attorney, Keystone agreed to by it back and suggested we look at the Outback. Im glad we did!!!! We will be getting a 2006 Outback 28RSDS. I would recommend everyone stay away from Zeppelin's..in fact the local dealer that we originally purchased from has dropped them totally.

Thanks again....this site helped make our decision to go from the "dark side" to Outback!!!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

See -- not all lawyers are bad....


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

lizardog,

Great (second) choice! Enjoy!

Mark


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome lizardog to the group.
And congrats on the 28rsds

Don action


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

lizardog action

welcome to the site & 
congrats on your second choice (28rsds)









darrel


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Welcome to the site and congratulations on your new Outback.


----------



## Fred n Ethel (Aug 30, 2005)

Welcome to the site.

Enjoy the new TT.

Ralph


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Lizardog,

Welcome to Outbackers! action

Sorry (yeah right!







) to hear about your bad experience with the Zeppelin. I must say, we were not impressed by the quality of the Zeppelin when we were shopping.
Glad to hear about your soon to be 28RS-DS. I can personally vouch for it being a great trailer!









I see you are from our neck of the woods, so we will hope to see you at the Spring rally!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Welcome to the site, and congrads on your new Outback







. You will find this site very informative and funny at times. We are one big happy family and growing all the time. sunny

"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

So glad to hear Keystone made it right by you, lizardog. I'm sure you'll enjoy the site and your new Outback. Welcome!


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Enjoy that new outback!!

Mike


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Lizardog, Welcome to Outbackers.com! action 
We camped earlier this summer next to a family with a Zepplin and they really loved out Outback. Theirs looked pretty good, but the finish in our Outback was definitely much better! Enjoy!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome and thanks for the story!


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers.com!

Apparently the Zeppelin line has had years of problems. From speaking with a number of dealers, there has been a turn around for the 2006 line. One of the Outback designers was recruited to "revamp" the Zeppelin line and make a number of sweeping changes.

The "flagship" of the 2006 line (as portrayed in the 2006 brochure, which of course is not on the website yet!) is the new Z303. The 2005 Z301 was quite a disaster and was eventually recalled. Pictures of the Z303 can be seen here:

Keystone Zeppelin Z303

You'll notice the "Fawn" color scheme from the Outback line! Hopefully the Outback quality has been introduced to the Zeppelin line. Apparently a number of dealers are quite excited about this new redesign.

The amazing thing about this 33' trailer is that it is only 320 lbs heavier than an Outback 26RS!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome to the Outbackers and Outback ownership. Sorry to hear about the problems you had with the Zeppelin, I thought they had worked through the early problems with those... maybe not. We looked at a Zep too when were first shopping for our Outback, but the Outback just sold us.

There are a bunch of us in the Northwest that belong to this site, we've had three Outback rallys so far - maybe you can join us on the Spring one.

Again welcome to the Outbackers!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

lizardog said:


> This is a great site!!! Thanks to everyone for your input on these great trailers.Â We purchased a 2005 Zeppelin in the Spring of this year...
> 
> Thanks again....this site helped make our decision to go from the "dark side" to Outback!!!
> [snapback]61126[/snapback]​


Lizardog,

Welcome to the site. action Speaking from personal experience - you will love the 28 RSDS.









While shopping, the salesman showed me a Zeppelin Z291. I didn't like the rounded . . . everything! The only thing I liked was the full slide that still allowed for a low weight. Your experience shows me that compromises may have been allowed to keep the weight down. Yours may have been a lemon, but it had a "cheap" feel to it when I looked at it. Still, because of the low weight and price I was tempted.

Then he showed me the Outback - an '06 27 RSDS (he saved the best for last - good salesmanship on his part). Fell in love with it the moment I walked in it. Price almost kept me away, but the whole family is very gald we bought it. Hey, you only live once and what's another debt?









I left the dealer and started thinking very seriously about it. In my research, I found this site and it helped pull me "over from the dark side" too. Great site with a great bunch of people willing to share their insights and experiences.

When do you pick up the 28 RSDS? Make sure you do a thorough PDI and inspect the roof seams. PDX Doug is from out your way and has a 28 RSDS too. After seeing a picture of him up on the roof during his PDI, he's become my PDI hero. Maybe he should change his name to PDI Doug.







Because of heavy rain when I picked mine up, I didn't check the roof. This weekend I just found one small spot where it was't sealed properly on the edge. It was an easy fix. Other than that - I love it. Already have a number of mods planned.

Again, welcome aboard.

Scott


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

We gots to share the love, baby!

Reverie


----------



## MGWorley (May 29, 2005)

action Welcome!
I'm sure you wont suffer the same disapointment with your OB that you did with your first choice.
We've had our OB 7-8 mo. with VERY minor things that had to be taken care of. Nothing big!
Dollar for dollar I'm sure , for us, that the OB was and is the best product on the market today.
Good luck and enjoy.
Mike


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Good choice on trailers, The 28 RSDS.

To be an official member, you need a mod list







Just go to my gallery and pick one that I have done .









WELCOME action action action

John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Glenn,
The new Zepp looks like a major step forward for that line. I especially like the bunk room. That being said, I think I will stick with my Outback!









Scott,
As much as your hero worship soothes my ego, you really need to up your standards a tad!







Still, if you must worship me, I guess I can live with that!









PDI_Doug... Hmm... It has a kind of a ring to it, but again, I think I will stick with what I have!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Glenn,
> The new Zepp looks like a major step forward for that line. I especially like the bunk room. That being said, I think I will stick with my Outback!Â
> 
> 
> ...


Now, I never said anything about worship.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Alright!!!

Another Oregon Camper (those words seem familiar for some reason...







)

Congrats on getting the 28RSDS, that is a sweet trailer. You will have to join us for the Spring 06 rally!!

Well, it's still Halloween, so I'll add a spooky icon today as my "welcome"...


----------

